# Kabeldurchführungen Rahmen stehen ab, dadurch schlechtes Schalten (Race One 2018)



## maggus75 (15. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe dieses Frühjahr einen Race One 2018er Rahmen aufgebaut. Die Schaltung machte von Anfang an immer mal wieder Mucken. Letzte Woche plötzlich komplett verstellt und siehe da: die obere Kabeldurchführungen vom Schaltseil in den Rahmen rein war aus dem Loch verschoben.

Nun sahen alle Kabeldurchführungen glaube ich mich zu erinnern von Beginn an nicht 100% anliegend aus, jedoch schauen die jetzt extrem schräg aus. Weder mit leicht, noch mit fest anziehen lassen sich die Kabelführungen sauber platzieren.

Ist das ne fehlerhafte Charge? Ich besitze auch noch ein Reaction Pro 2018 (ist ja eigentlich die selbe Klasse bei Cube), da sind andere Kabeldurchführungen verbaut.
Habe es heute nochmal beim Fahren probiert, greift man minimal an die Kabelführung, löst man bereits ein Rattern in der Schaltung aus und im schlimmsten Fall nen Schaltvorgang. Klar, da ist ja locker teils 1-2mm Spiel drin. Bei der Bremse ists für die Funktion nicht ganz so entscheidend, jedoch habe ich jetzt schon Schiss, dass mir da beim Bremsen spontan auch mal die Kabelführung raus rutscht und die Bremse nicht mehr zieht!

Reklamieren? (Rahmen neu bei Bike Discount gekauft).


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. September 2019)

Warum sollte beim Rausrutschen der Kabelführung die Bremse nicht mehr ziehen?
Ab davon, sind das doch nur Ein und Ausgänge mit Plastikdeckeln, sprich der Außenzug ist aus einem Stück und läuft nur einmal durch den Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus75 (15. September 2019)

Hallo, leider nein, der Zug geht ohne Hülle durch den Rahmen...


----------



## flowgeek (15. September 2019)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Hallo, leider nein, der Zug geht ohne Hülle durch den Rahmen...


und wieso dass?!? macht keinen sinn - auch wenn ich die cube rahmen nicht kenne... und da du das ding selbst augebaut hast: was war dein gedanke dabei das zu machen? (anleitung?!?)


----------



## maggus75 (15. September 2019)

Nun ja, besser hätte ichs auch anders gefunden.
Wenn da jedoch Kabeldurchführungen im Rahmen drin sind, die nur ein kleines Loch für den Bautenzug haben, dann verwendet man das eben so. Ist nicht das erste Rad das ich aufbaue, jedoch war es zum ersten Mal so eine interne Kabelführung.


----------



## Habitat84 (16. September 2019)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Hallo, leider nein, der Zug geht ohne Hülle durch den Rahmen...



Mal ohne Witz, das habe ich noch nie bei einem Rahmen mit interner Führung erlebt. Aus was sind die ein/Ausgänge? Werden die in den Rahmen geschraubt oder geklickt? Ich würde mal anfragen ob es andere ein/Ausgänge gibt.


----------



## Skwal (16. September 2019)

Mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit haben die Zugdurchführungen ein kleines Loch, welches während der Montage erweitert wird um die DURCHGEHENDEN Zughüllen klapperfrei zu führen.

Als Zuganschlag waren diese mit Sicherheit nie gedacht.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (16. September 2019)

Mysteriös. Äußerst Mysteriös.
Das ein solches Plastikeinsteckteil als Anschlag für die Hülle dienen soll, das ist reichlich mysteriös.


----------



## maggus75 (16. September 2019)

Wie gesagt, ich habe zum ersten Mal einen Rahmen mit interner Zugverlegung aufgebaut (mein Reaction Pro habe ich fertig gekauft).

Aber so unnatürlich scheint das nicht zu sein. Sucht doch mal nach "Zuganschlag Cube" oder "Cable Entry Cube" oder dergleichen. Da kommen dann solche Bilder:






Auf jedem der Teile ist nur ein kleines Loch in der Mitte für den Bautenzug...


(meins ist leider nicht dabei gewesen)


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. September 2019)

Mach doch mal ein Bild vom Eingang in den Rahmen ohne die Teile, geht das/sieht man was?


----------



## maggus75 (16. September 2019)

Ich mache heute Abend mal ein Bild davon im ausgebauten Zustand.

Bei dem Rahmen macht das schon Sinn. Es sind ja eigentlich nur die beiden Schaltführungen intern geführt. Der hintere Bremszug würde normal aussen am Rahmen verlaufen. 

Da es ein Starrgabel Bike mit 1x9 und mechanischer Avid BB7 Bremse ist (robuste, einfache, günstige Technik für Winterbetrieb), habe ich die interne Führung für den Umwerfer für den hinteren Bremzug missbraucht. 


Ich bin damit ja auch leicht schon 400 -500 Km gefahren. Das funktioniert schon so... Ich hatte halt hin und wieder mal nen selbsttätigen Schaltvorgang, meist im Wiegetritt, was offensichtlich an den nicht sauber anliegenden Führungen liegt. Wenn da ein wenig Bewegung rein kommt, ganz klar was dann passiert.



Im schlimmsten Fall bohre ich die Löcher in den Kunststoffteile halt einfach passend auf und leg den Zug komplett durch, das wäre das einfachste. Ein paar Meter Hülle hab ich eh noch liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habitat84 (16. September 2019)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Da es ein Starrgabel Bike mit 1x9 und mechanischer Avid BB7 Bremse ist (robuste, einfache, günstige Technik für Winterbetrieb), habe ich die interne Führung für den Umwerfer für den hinteren Bremzug missbraucht.



Das heißt dein Bremszug hängt auch in diesen Plastik Dingern?


----------



## maggus75 (16. September 2019)

Ja tut er. Das sind schon stabile Plastikteile. So unüblich scheint sowas wie gesagt nicht zu sein. Siehe Bilder oben, da geht überall nur der Zug durch und nicht die Hülle...


----------



## Habitat84 (16. September 2019)

maggus75 schrieb:


> So unüblich scheint sowas wie gesagt nicht zu sein.


Doch ist es. Auch gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen zuganschlag und Zugdurchführung. Und an der bremse auf Plaste anschläge zu setzen halte ich persönlich schon für grob fahrlässig, gerade wenn wie du schon bemerkt hast die Dinger eh nix taugen. Besorg dir lieber zugdurchführungen die einigermaßen passen und verbaue durchgehende außenhüllen.


----------



## maggus75 (16. September 2019)

Also, hier mal die Bilder der Teile. 

Da ist schon ordentlich Material da. Das sind definitiv KEINE Durchführungen, sondern Gegenhalter. Das sind schon massive Plastikteile und es passen genau die Endkappen der Zughülle rein in die Tasche. Vorne ist dann ein ca. 2mm Ausgangsloch, eben für den Bautenzug. Am Boden der Tasche im Plastik, wo die Kappe der Zughülle anliegt, sind mind 3mm Wandung dazwischen. Das ist sicher nicht so dick gemacht, um es für die Hülle mal schnell aufzubohren. 

Nichts desto trotz, da die Plastikteile sich nach mehfachen Versuchen nicht bündig montieren ließen, hab ich die Teile jeweils passend aufgebohrt und sowohl Bremse als auch Schaltzug eine durchgehende Hülle eingezogen.


----------



## flowgeek (16. September 2019)

danke für die fotos dinge gibts, die hat man noch nicht gesehen! und will man auch nicht gesehen haben  ich frag mich einfach wie die bei cube auf die idee kommen?!? ausser dass es weniger klapperanfällig sein wird und man ein paar gramm spart... aufbohren und mit durchgehender hülle verlegen, wär auch meine wahl gewesen


----------



## maggus75 (16. September 2019)

Ich sag es mal so, da ich den direkten Vergleich der Rahmen habe. Das Race One ist wegen der werbewirksam sehr guten Ausstattung vom Rahmen trotz fast gleichen Listenpreises *deutlich weniger aufwändig gearbeitet.*


Ich besitze zwei Räder aus der Reaction Baureihe, beides 2018er Modelle. Das Reaction Pro hab ich mir fertig gekauft, den Race One den Rahmen fürn Winter selber aufgebaut. Die Geometrie passt bei mir einfach wie Arsch auf Eimer.

Das Race One hat neu Liste bei Cube damals 1199 gekostet, das Reaction Pro 1099 (hab als Ausläufer aber nur 799 bezahlt, für den Race One Rahmen im Sale bei Bike Discount nur 85). 
Beim Race One wäre halt ziemlich alles XT, das Reaction Pro hat nur SLX/XT Mix und einfachere Bremsen, dafür z.B. Boost. Das, was man beim Race One deutlich mehr an Komponenten erhält für den Hunni Aufpreis, haben sie im direkten Vergleich am Rahmen gespart. Der Reaction Pro ist wesentlich aufwändiger verarbeitet, hat z.B. komplette interne Kabelführung und auch noch Reserve für ne Sattelstütze. Es sind auch meiner Meinung nach deutlich bessere Zugdurchführungen verbaut. Der Race One Rahmen hat eigentlich nur zwei Durchführungen für de Schaltung.


Ich hatte das mal für nen Kollegen fotografiert, man sieht den deutlich einfacheren Rahmen, irgendwo muss der Preis ja wieder reinkommen

Sitzstreben aufwändiger gearbeitet




Oberrohr beim Sitz








Formgebung des Oberrohrs




Hier merklich einfachere Form




Hier mal im Ganzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole82 (12. Oktober 2019)

Hi Maggus75, ich habe bei meinem Race One genau das gleiche Problem. Die Durchführungen lösen sich, dadurch verstellt sich die Schaltung. Echt nervig. Ich erwarte eigentlich, dass Cube hier Ersatzteile bereitstellt oder anderweitig supportet, um das Problem zu lösen. Hast du es mal da probiert?


----------



## maggus75 (14. Oktober 2019)

Ole82 schrieb:


> Ich erwarte eigentlich, dass Cube hier Ersatzteile bereitstellt oder anderweitig supportet, um das Problem zu lösen. Hast du es mal da probiert?


Hallo. Nein, habe ich nicht. Ich habe wie gesagt ja nur den Rahmen bei Bike Discount als Sale Schnäppchen ergattert und selber aufgebaut.
Erster Ansprechpartner wäre für mich dann auch der Verkäufer. Selber aufgebaut und Komponenten wild zusammengewürfelt, teils neu und teils noch von 2001 und auch ausserhalb der Spezifikation betrieben (Schaltwerk bis max. 36 wird mit 40 betrieben). Was würden die wohl sagen.

Die Löcher in den Durchführungen durchgebohrt und durchgehende Hülle eingezogen. Das kostet ein paar wenige Euros für die Hülle (ich hatte eh noch was liegen). Seitdem keine Probleme mehr.

Wenn du noch in der Garantie/Gewährleistung bist, kannst ja mal probieren zu bemängeln.


----------



## Starter123456 (5. April 2020)

@maggus75 Ich dachte schon mein Cube Race One 2018 sei ein Einzelfall. Von Anfang an ist mir ebenfalls aufgefallen, dass bei mir der Gegenhalter für den 2-fach Umwerfer nicht bündig anliegt. Das Teil agiert als Übersetzung, da beim Race One 2018 ein 3-fach Hebel verbaut ist, der auf einen 2-fach Umwerfer geht. Die Übersetzung ist durch diese Art Seilzug+Gegenhalter im Rahmen inne liegend gelöst. Mein Gegenhalter stand von Anfang an ab. Egal was ich versucht habe, ich habe diesen nicht bündig anliegend bekommen. Bei der heutigen Biketour hat es das Teil wieder herausgedrückt. Dabei ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass mein 3-fach Hebel dann auch 3-fach schaltet. Wenn das Teil sauber verbaut ist, schaltet er nur 2-fach. Ich habe mit heute an den Händler und Cube gewandt, da ich diesen Umstand nicht weiter dulde. Aber scheinbar bin ich nicht allein.


----------



## Toolkid (5. April 2020)

maggus75 schrieb:


> ...
> Die Löcher in den Durchführungen durchgebohrt und durchgehende Hülle eingezogen. Das kostet ein paar wenige Euros für die Hülle (ich hatte eh noch was liegen). Seitdem keine Probleme mehr.
> ...


Eben. Nicht lange gefackelt und die Dinger durchgebohrt. Hab ich beim Ibis Mojo auch so gemacht. Die Teile kann man im Zweifelsfall sicher nachkaufen.


----------



## Starter123456 (5. April 2020)

..anbei..:-(


----------



## maggus75 (5. April 2020)

Starter123456 schrieb:


> ..anbei..:-(


Wenn du in 2020 mit nem 2018er daher kommst... Wann hast du es denn gekauft? Ich meine was wird evtl. de Händler sagen, wenn du nach so langer Zeit, wahrscheinlich nach fast zwei Jahren kommst?

Wie gesagt, Rahmenführung durchbohren und Zughülle durchgehend verlegen. Das kostet ein paar wenige Euros und Ruhe ist.

Bin jetzt übern Winter, also seit September bis jetzt mit dem Rad rund 1800 km gefahren und keinerlei Probleme mehr. Grade Salz, Matsch, fast immer Nässe usw. im Winter sollte den Zügen ja zusetzen, aber gar nix.



Starter123456 schrieb:


> Dabei ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass mein 3-fach Hebel dann auch 3-fach schaltet


Bei vielen Schalthebeln für vorne steht ja 2x/3x dabei. Das ist nix besonderes. Der Umwerfer wird normal nach oben und unten begrenzt und geht halt dann nicht weiter - ergo kannst du das Seil mit dem Hebel auch nicht weiter ziehen.
Extremum: an meinem anderen Bike hab ich den Schalthebel und Umwerfer beim Umbau auf 1fach sogar gelassen, weil ich noch nicht wusste obs mir gefällt. Da habe ich dann die Begrenzungsschrauben oben/unten so hingedreht, dass er an einer festen Position bleibt. Das Seil kann gar nix mehr ziehen, der Schalthebel also nix mehr bewegen, der Umwerfer war quasi nur noch ne Kettenführung.


----------



## Mahe5 (16. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin gerade dabei ein Cube Nuroad race mit grx 40x11-46 aufzubauen und dabei bei der Frage mit der durchgehenden außenhülle hier auf den thread gestoßen. Das aufbohren hat sich ja scheinbar bewährt  und daher werde ich dieses Problem ebenfalls so lösen. 

Eine andere Frage sind noch der weitere Rahmeneingang bzw Ausgang für den Umwerfer. Weiß jemand woher man den "Blindstopfe"  bekommen kann und wie die Aussparung am Tretlager bei den 1x Versionen verschlossen wird. Gibt es ebenfalls einen Einsatz oder einfach ein Stück tape und fertig? 

Danke und viele Grüße 
Mahe


----------



## Hmmwv (22. Mai 2020)

Bei meinem Reaction TM Pro ist da ein Kunststoff Stopfen drin wo das Seil fur den Umwerfer raus kommen könnte.





						Cube Rahmendurchführung für Hydraulikleitung
					

War heute hier in Berlin bei einem Vertragshändler der Firma Cube um mir eine Rahmendurchführung ( siehe Foto ) für die Hydraulikleitung einer Rock Shox Reverb zu besorgen. Ist ja nur eine Kleinigkeit, möchte aber auf Dauer nicht darauf verzichten. Vor Ort war diese nicht vorrätig aber einzeln...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Rosti76 (10. August 2020)

Habt ihr inzwischen eine Lösung für dieses Problem?
Habe einen 2020 AIM SL, die Linke Durchführung/Gegenhalter wird bei mir auch rausgedrückt. 
Rechte hat anscheinend kein Problem.

Wenn man die Bauweise sich anschaut ist es eine typische Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## Starter123456 (10. August 2020)

Der Kollege im Cube Store sagte, wenn man die Kabelführung/Gegenhalter etwas einschneidet und eine Kerbe hat, rutschen diese nicht mehr heraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosti76 (10. August 2020)

Ja, das habe Ich mir auch überlegt, dass dadurch eine Fläche entsteht wo gegenhalt gibt.

Wennst für die Bremse wäre, wäre das fahrlässig.... Für die Schaltung nenne Ich das mal unfähigkeit :-(


----------



## Hmmwv (10. August 2020)

Denke nicht das hydraulische Bremsschläuche nicht durchgehend sind, dass wäre nur unnötig kompliziert mit der Bremsflüssigkeit.


----------



## maggus75 (11. August 2020)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Denke nicht das hydraulische Bremsschläuche nicht durchgehend sind, dass wäre nur unnötig kompliziert mit der Bremsflüssigkeit.


Bei den Modellen mit dieser Kabeldurchführung ist die hintere Bremse normal außerhalb geführt, am Unterrohr entlang runter. 

Im Rahmen sind nur Züge für Umwerfer und Schaltwerk. 

Bei meinem anderen 29er CUBE (Reaction PRO) ist alles intern plus Reserve für Sattel Stütze. Das sind aber dann ganz andere Durchführungen.



Ich hab an dem hier nur ne 1x9 montiert und Avid BB7 mechanische Scheibenbremse (unempfindlicher für Winterbetrieb). Da kein Umwerfer, hab ich diese Durchführung bei mir für den Bremszug missbraucht.


----------



## Burt4711 (27. Oktober 2020)

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage....wie baut man diese Zugführung eigentlich aus?
Die ist ja verschraubt. Löse euch die Schraube, öffnet sich -wie eine Wippe- das Dingen. 
Ich will ja nicht das mir was in den Rahmen fällt....wie krieg ich es raus? 
Möchte ne Dropper Post einbauen und komme vom Tretlager hoch.


----------



## Sebolca4 (1. November 2020)

Dass selber problem wie jeder hier ich und meine Frau haben dass selber fahrad cube aim sl allroad 2020. Sie 16 " und bei się funkcionier alles wunderbar bei mir in dass selber model 21' rahme, habe schon seit Mai 3 mal kabelführung intern so wie auf Foto erste Seite gewechselt, dass selber problem wie bei Euch alle, linke Seite gegenhalter Rutsch sich und Schalter schaltet nicht richtig, habe mich jezt auf 2 Fach entschieden, gucken wir ob dass etwas hilft, aber meine frage ist zu msguss75, wie funktioniert eigentlich die Schaltung bei durchgehender Hülle? Wo befindet sich dann der Wiederstand am Gegenhalter? Als bei mir der Gegenhalter durchgebrochen ist, haben die im Service gesagt, dass man nichts machen kann, weil es sonst keinen Wiederstand gibt. Kannst du bitte par Fotos schicken wie hast du das genau gemacht bitte bitte bin hilflos. Sorry für deutsch und warte auf antwort 🙏


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (1. November 2020)

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich feststellen können:


Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> ...
> Wer sowas im CAD Programm "vereint" *konstruiert* gehört an die Wand gestellt.
> Hose und Schlüppi runter.
> Dann mit einer Pinzette jedes Haar im Schambereich einzeln ...
> ...


----------



## maggus75 (1. November 2020)

Sebolca4 schrieb:


> meine frage ist zu msguss75, wie funktioniert eigentlich die Schaltung bei durchgehender Hülle


Ganz einfach.

Bohrer nehmen, so groß wie der Aussendurchmesser der Zughülle und die Löcher der Plastikteile  durchbohren.

Neue Zughülle durchgehend einlegen bis zum Schaltwerk. Die Plastikteile haben dann keine Funktion für die Schaltung. Die Hülle des Schaltzugs geht dann quasi vom Shifter bis zum Schaltwerk durchgehend.

Reicht das...

EDIT: welche Seite betrifft es bei dir? Vorne oder hinten? Ich habe ja 1x Schaltung und das nur für hinten so gemacht. Die andere Durchführung habe ich für den Bremszug genutzt, da ja kein Umwerfer vorhanden.


----------



## Sebolca4 (1. November 2020)

Vorne links welsche vom Umwerfer geht, ohne diese Wiederstand also zuganschlag geht leider nicht. Ich hab probiert ohne funkcion dieses plastik Teil und Umwerfer kann man gar nicht einstellen. Danke für schnelle Antwort, gucken wir ob jetz mit 2 Fach wäre vlt besser. Lg


----------



## Rosti76 (1. November 2020)

Für die Linke Seite (also für den vorderen Umwerfer) brauchst du noch einen anschraubbaren Zughüllenanschlag. Entweder eins von alten Rennrädern oder einen modernen "Problem Solvers Backstop Kabelführung" mit passendem Durchmesser.
28.6 mm (1 1/8 inch): BR5454
31.8 mm (1 1/4 inch): BR5455
34.9 mm (1 3/8 inch): BR5456
38.0mm (1 1/2 inch): BR5457

Zughülle geht dann aus dem Schalter bis zu diesem Anschlag, der unterhalb vom Umwerfer montiert ist.
Am ende der Zughülle muss noch die Endhülse drauf. 





						Shimano Außenzugtülle für STI Schalt-/Bremshebel - lange Spitze
					

Shimano Spare Parts ▶ Shimano Außenzugtülle aus Kunststoff für STI Schalt-/Bremshebel. 4 mm Innendurchmesser. ▶ Ausführung: lange Spitze




					www.bike24.at


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebolca4 (1. November 2020)

Wow danke probiere auf jeden Fall und sag bescheid danke


----------



## Sebolca4 (1. November 2020)

Rosti76 schrieb:


> Für die Linke Seite (also für den vorderen Umwerfer) brauchst du noch einen anschraubbaren Zughüllenanschlag. Entweder eins von alten Rennrädern oder einen modernen "Problem Solvers Backstop Kabelführung" mit passendem Durchmesser.
> 28.6 mm (1 1/8 inch): BR5454
> 31.8 mm (1 1/4 inch): BR5455
> 34.9 mm (1 3/8 inch): BR5456
> ...







Also diese Teil auf dem Bild unten Umwerfer montieren und Zug vom Schalter biss Diese Teil und Dan zum Umwerfer. Und diese Teil werde praktisch diese Gegenstand machen welsche normaler Weiser  macht diese Plastik Stück welsche oft bricht? Habe gut verstanden?


----------



## Rosti76 (1. November 2020)

ja, ganz genau.


----------



## Sebolca4 (1. November 2020)

Rosti76 schrieb:


> ja, ganz genau.




Danke noch mal


----------



## maggus75 (1. November 2020)

Und am besten gleich die andere Seite auch machen... Also für hinten einen durchgehenden Zug.

Hatte auch unsauberes Schalten hinten und seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Sebolca4 (1. November 2020)

Muss ich erlich sagen rechte Seite funkcionieret wunderbar die linke muss ich machen wie geschrieben, Villen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebolca4 (1. November 2020)

Aber frage ist reicht nur Zug durch rahme später unten durch diese ding "zeig foto" und dann zum "Problem solvers" oder soll ich durch rahme Zug mit Hülle, diese Ding auf Foto vermeiden und direck bei "Problem Solvers."😜


----------



## maggus75 (1. November 2020)

Sebolca4 schrieb:


> ber frage ist reicht nur Zug durch rahme später unten durch diese ding "zeig foto" und dann zum "Problem solvers" oder soll ich durch rahme Zug mit Hülle, diese Ding auf Foto vermeiden und direck bei "Problem Solvers."


Hülle vom Shifter aus bis zum ProblemSolvers.

Wenn du mal noch Fotos von deinem Rad machst und Umwerfer, wäre vielleicht hilfreich. Also auch wo es in den Rahmen rein geht und wo wieder raus.

Bei meinem anderen Cube ist die Zugführung ganz anders als bei dem aus dem Thread hier. Da gibt es keinen Gegenhalter und man braucht auch keinen! Da kommt der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer oberhalb aus dem Rohr raus. Da ist die Zughülle auch durchgelegt durch den Rahmen und da gibt es auch gar keinen Gegenhalter am Rahmen. Der Umwerfer (SLX 7020 - 2x11) ist da gleichzeitig de Gegenhalter!





Sebolca4 schrieb:


> Muss ich erlich sagen rechte Seite funkcionieret wunderbar die linke muss ich machen wie geschrieben, Villen dank



Ist aber nur eine Frage der Zeit...

3m Schaltzughülle von Shimano kosten rund 6 Euro im Onlineshop. Das reicht für mehr als ein Rad und du hast für immer Ruhe.


----------



## Sebolca4 (1. November 2020)

Mein fahrad gerade in werkstatt ich wechsel auf 2vfach deora aber trozdem will diese Kabel Führungen wechseln, ich zeige fahrad meine Frau genau dass selber model aber 16' meine 21 '. Erste Foto komm rein 2 kom raus von unten und 3 Umwerfer


----------



## Rosti76 (1. November 2020)

Bei dem Plastikteil unten habe Ich die Plastiknase, die den Schaltzug nach oben führt abgezwickt damit nicht der Schalthülle im wege steht.

Habe sowohl die Schalthülle als auch den Schaltzug getauscht. Nach dem mehrmaligem rumpfuschen war er schon fransig dort wo dieser mit der Schraube fixiert wird. Würde empfehlen beides zu tauschen.
Bei der Montage, achte auch genau auf die Zuführung beim Umwerfer, da gibt es einen ganz genauen Weg wie es liegen muss.


----------



## Sebolca4 (1. November 2020)

Rosti76 schrieb:


> Bei dem Plastikteil unten habe Ich die Plastiknase, die den Schaltzug nach oben führt abgezwickt damit nicht der Schalthülle im wege steht.
> 
> Habe sowohl die Schalthülle als auch den Schaltzug getauscht. Nach dem mehrmaligem rumpfuschen war er schon fransig dort wo dieser mit der Schraube fixiert wird. Würde empfehlen beides zu tauschen.
> Bei der Montage, achte auch genau auf die Zuführung beim Umwerfer, da gibt es einen ganz genauen Weg wie es liegen muss.




Kannst Du bitte zeigen wie sieht diese Plastiknase? Auf meine Foto Zuführung ist richtig oder? Weil auf meine fahrrad wenn ich vom werksttadt abhole manschmal ist anders und glaube die machen das falsch dass wegen ist Zeit alleine probieren. Diese Foto ist meine Frau fahrrad und diese Zuführung ist original dass wegen glaube ust richtig so steht auch in Anleitung


----------



## Sebolca4 (1. November 2020)

Und was denkt Ihr um diese Lösung? 😎Habe in Internet gefunden interesant 😜


----------



## Rosti76 (2. November 2020)

Die Nase auf dem Foto habe Ich abgeschnitten.

die letzten Fotos wo das Kabel von oben kommt entspricht nicht dem AIM SL. Es wäre deutlich mehr Aufwand die Kabelführung statt von unten von oben zu machen.


----------



## Sebolca4 (2. November 2020)

Denke auch! danke für ganze hilfe


----------



## Kivi_Tuc (19. Dezember 2020)

Zuganschlag Schaltwerk Swoop 170 / Jealous AL
					

Kompatibilität - Radon Zuganschlag Schaltwerk Swoop 170 / Jealous AL     Radon Swoop 170   Radon Jealous AL     Material     Kunststoff     Farbe     schwarz     Gewicht (Herstellerangabe)     5g...




					www.bike-discount.de
				



Das ist von Radon aber es sieht genauso aus wie von Cube.


----------



## lagrange2art (12. Juni 2021)

Starter123456 schrieb:


> Der Kollege im Cube Store sagte, wenn man die Kabelführung/Gegenhalter etwas einschneidet und eine Kerbe hat, rutschen diese nicht mehr heraus.


Ich bin froh, dass ich diesen Thread gefunden habe. Ich habe nicht einmal genau verstanden was mein Problem war bis ich das hier gelesen habe. Ich habe auch das CUBE AIM SL 2020 und es ist die rechte Seite betroffen für den hinteren Umwerfer. Erstmal will ich mich noch zusammen mit euch aufregen. What the fuck drehen die Einem für einen Mist an.  Die Frage ist was ich nun mache, da ich die Tage auf eine Wochentur mit dem Bike will.

Starter123456 du meintest man kann da iwie ne Kerbe reinhauen? Kannst du das genauer beschreiben und ob es wirklich hilft? Ich hab nur schlechte Erfahrung was den Service in meiner Berliner Filiale angeht, aber ich kann den ab Montag auch nochmal auf die Füße treten (sind ja nur 30km bis dahin; natoll!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosti76 (12. Juni 2021)

Die Kerbe ist ja nur halbe lösung, keine ahnung wie lange es hält. Einfacher ist durchgehende Zughülle zu machen, bei hinterem sollte dies ohne weitere Teile möglich sein. 

Habe auch überlegt wann sowas passiert - wohl wenn die Anschlagschrauben am Umwerfer nicht erlauben die letzte Schaltposition zu erreichen, dadurch neigt man mehr druck auszuüben und reisst den Halter raus.


----------



## Starter123456 (12. Juni 2021)

lagrange2art schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass ich diesen Thread gefunden habe. Ich habe nicht einmal genau verstanden was mein Problem war bis ich das hier gelesen habe. Ich habe auch das CUBE AIM SL 2020 und es ist die rechte Seite betroffen für den hinteren Umwerfer. Erstmal will ich mich noch zusammen mit euch aufregen. What the fuck drehen die Einem für einen Mist an.  Die Frage ist was ich nun mache, da ich die Tage auf eine Wochentur mit dem Bike will.
> 
> Starter123456 du meintest man kann da iwie ne Kerbe reinhauen? Kannst du das genauer beschreiben und ob es wirklich hilft? Ich hab nur schlechte Erfahrung was den Service in meiner Berliner Filiale angeht, aber ich kann den ab Montag auch nochmal auf die Füße treten (sind ja nur 30km bis dahin; natoll!).


Hi, ich war diesbezüglich schon in meinem Cube Store vor Ort gewesen und der Technikspezi meinte dies wäre bei den billigen Modellen eine Fehlkonstruktion. Ich hatte bei mir so viel herumgefummelt und gedrückt, dass ich meine Führung weggebrochen hatte. Ich hatte dann in einem Fahrradzubehör Online-Shop erstmal Ersatz bestellt. Der Technikspezi meinte, man müsste eine kleine Kerbe reinschneiden, damit sich das Teil unter Spannung nicht herausdrücken kann. 

Ich hatte damals einen Garantiefall beim Verkäufer eröffnet, leider 500km von mit entfernt. Die hatten mir dann zwei Cube Zuganschläge zugesendet. Der Prozess dauerte relativ lange. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich parallel selbst auf die Suche gemacht und bin bei Radon fündig geworden und habe einfach mehrere Zuganschläge von Radon bestellt. Als ich dann irgendwann auch die Cube-Teile bekomme habe, stellte ich fest, es sind identische Zuganschläge.

Bin jetzt gerade nochmal in de Keller gegangen und habe die Anschläge rausgeholt und einmal mit meiner Schraubendreherspitze gezeigt, wo die Kerbe rein muss. Übrigens brachte damals der neue Zuganschlag wieder das gleiche Ergebnis. Bild anbei. Nur mit einer Kerbe bleibt er bündig im Rahmen anliegen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## maggus75 (13. Juni 2021)

Ich meine die haben diese Zuganschläge geändert oder zumindest verbessert. Oder sind es evtl. nur manche Chargen von den Teilen.

Ich hatte ja diesen Thread gestartet vor knapp 2 Jahren und dann irgendwann die Teile einfach auch durchgebohrt und durchgehende Hülle verlegt. Ich hatte bei dem RaceOne den Rahmen alleine gekauft und individuell aufgebaut.

Jetzt über Weihnachten habe ich für meine Frau einen Cube Access WS 2020 black'n'mint Rahmen aufgebaut. Hier war das selbe System vorhanden, *aber die Teile wirkten vom Eindruck wirklich deutlich stabiler als die von dem 2018er RaceOne*. Ich habe sie trotzdem gleich wieder aufgebohrt und Zug durchgehend verlegt (nur ein Zug, da 1x11 Schaltung - kein Umwerfer).
Hier lies sich das vom Bauchgefühl nach dem aufbohren auch deutlich schwerer montieren mit durchgehendem Zug.

Wollte erst noch den freien Umwerfer Slot nutzen, um die Bremsleitung da schön durchzubringen nach hinten für aufgeräumtere Optik. Die Bremsleitung ist bei so Modellen ja normal aussen lang gelegt. Das hab ich dann sein lassen, weil der Schaltwerk Zug schon relativ schwer zu verlegen ging und die Bremsleitung ja noch dicker und steifer ist.

Hab mir aber nicht die Mühe gemacht, die Teile zu vergleichen. Das Rad wegen dem ich das Thema gestartet habe, läuft seit mehreren tausend KM problemlos - seit dem durchgehenden Zug halt. Da schraub ich die Teile nicht nochmal raus.


----------



## PORTEX77 (13. Juni 2021)

lagrange2art schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht einmal genau verstanden was mein Problem war bis ich das hier gelesen habe.


Beschde Beitrag seit Jahren🥰🥰
😆😆😆😆


----------



## lagrange2art (15. Juni 2021)

Hallo nochmal,
ich habe es versucht mit der Kerbe, allerdings hat es das Teil nicht so gut überstanden und es ist noch eher rausgerutscht. Ich lass es gerade im Laden machen da man für den Wechsel der Teile die Züge durch den Rahmen quasi neu legen muss. Das kostet ca 40 € Montage. Wenn das wirklich öfter passiert ist das nicht so cool.


----------



## olle24 (17. Juni 2021)

Bei dem Access Race meiner Frau steht diese Kabelführung auch so weit raus, dass man mit dem Umwerfer nicht mehr aufs große Kettenblatt schalten kann. Dadurch ist das Rad derzeit nicht voll nutzbar, denn auf geraden Strecken, wo man auf's große Blatt schalten würde, geht das wie gesagt nicht und man würde sich einen abstrampeln. Beim am Samstag gekauften Analog für den Junior steht es auch schon leicht ab. Wir waren vor 2 Tagen im Cube Store und da habe ich das Thema angesprochen. Der Mechaniker meinte, dass das ein bekanntes Problem sei und sie diese Durchführungen öfter wechseln. Leider hatte er keine mehr da, aber er ruft uns an, wenn wieder welche verfügbar sind und dann wird diese getauscht. Ich habe ihn auch gefragt, wie man so eine Fehlkonstruktion verbauen kann. Natürlich wusste er keine richtige Antwort, aber er konstruiert die Räder auch nicht, sondern repariert sie nur. Es müsste sich doch aber schon bis zur Entwicklung von Cube rumgesprochen haben, dass das Teil Mist ist.

Hat jemand mal ein Bild wie die finale Konstruktion dann mit dem "Problem Solvers Backstop Kabelführung" aussieht?

Da ich das noch nie gemacht habe, was benötigt man alles für den "Umbau" wenn man die Kabeldurchführung durchbohrt?:

Schaltzugaußenhülle Schaltzugaußenhülle
Außenzugtülle auf Seite des Umwerfers Außenzugtülle
Endkappe Außenzughülle für die Seite beim Schalthebel Endkappe
Problem Solvers Backstop Kabelführung
Benötigt man noch etwas?

@Starter123456 Erstmal Danke für den Tipp mit der Kerbe!
Weil du geschrieben hast: "Hi, ich war diesbezüglich schon in meinem Cube Store vor Ort gewesen und der Technikspezi meinte dies wäre bei den billigen Modellen eine Fehlkonstruktion."
Also ich finde 750-800€, was die genannten Räder gekostet haben, nicht gerade billig. Auch wenn man sich da noch etwas im Einsteigerbereich befindet. Selbst für 200€ sollte das einfach funktionieren.


----------



## olle24 (17. Juni 2021)

lagrange2art schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> ich habe es versucht mit der Kerbe, allerdings hat es das Teil nicht so gut überstanden und es ist noch eher rausgerutscht. Ich lass es gerade im Laden machen da man für den Wechsel der Teile die Züge durch den Rahmen quasi neu legen muss. Das kostet ca 40 € Montage. Wenn das wirklich öfter passiert ist das nicht so cool.


Sollte das bei deinem Modell von 2020 nicht noch unter die Garantie fallen? Auf keinen Fall würde ich 40€ bezahlen, denn Cube ist für diesen Konstruktionsfehler verantwortlich.


----------



## lagrange2art (17. Juni 2021)

olle24 schrieb:


> Sollte das bei deinem Modell von 2020 nicht noch unter die Garantie fallen? Auf keinen Fall würde ich 40€ bezahlen, denn Cube ist für diesen Konstruktionsfehler verantwortlich.


Haha keine Angst ich hab keine 40 gezahlt sondern 80 😤😤 denn der anruf kam dass es doch vorne auch schon sehr danach aussieht als würde es eben auch rausrutschen. Ne sowas ist keine Garantie.  Die läuft sowieso ein halbes jahr und da waren die gebrochenen Pedale und das (meiner Meinung nach) zu viele Spiel in der Gabel auch nicht mit drin. Es wurde mir in dieser Berliner filliale gesagt dass sei selten. Für den mechaniker zB das erste mal in seinen 2 Jahren dort. Ich habe jetzt zwei Teile auf Reserve mitgekauft. Es ist aber nicht so leicht denke ich.  Man muss vom Schaltwerk aus wohl den kompletten Zug austauschen und dann ja wieder in den Rahmen legen. Also wenn man das nie gemacht hat ist das schwierig. Für hinten muss man den Zug dann wohl auswechseln, da er am Ende zu qufgesröselt sei. Vorne kann man ihn wiederverwenden.

Ich schalte so vorsichtig dass ich nicht glaube dass es meine schuld war. Ich habe ein riesen fahrrad Also 23" glaube. Das kann mit ein grund sein, dass die wege länger sind. Vllt ist der zug auch zu groß. Vllt hat aber der mensch beim aufbau die teile schon überdreht. Kein plan. Aber was sollte ich machen?! Ich musste es jetzt einfach machen lassen aber ärgere mich natürlich tierisch.


----------



## olle24 (17. Juni 2021)

80€ - Wahnsinn und eine Frechheit zugleich.

Ich habe mir ja schon vor längerer Zwit zwei solche Kabeldurchführungen besorgt. Diese sind übrigens von Radon. Ich hatte aber erst ernsthaft vorgehabt nochmal in den Cube Laden zu fahren und diese dort wechseln zu lassen. Das wäre mir der Aufwand auch irgendwie wert gewesen. Aber heute habe ich mich spontan dazu entschlossen die Sache doch selber anzugehen, so dass Frauchen auch wieder Rad fahren kann. Denn es ist ungewiss wann Cube wieder solche Teile reinbekommt. Das kann morgen sein oder erst in ein paar Wochen. Der Austausch an sich war nicht schwer. Die Bowdenzugendkappe habe ich abbekommen und dann Klebeband drumgewickelt, damit es nicht aufdröselt. An den Bowdenzug habe ich dann mit Klebeband eine Schnur befestigt und mit durchgezogen. Diese hat mir später beim wieder Einfädeln durch den Rahmen geholfen. Damit ging es ganz easy und schnell. Ich habe auch das mit der Kerbe an der alten Durchführung ausprobiert, aber das hat nicht geklappt. Keine Ahnung wie das genau gehen soll. Am Ende habe ich einfach ein neues Teil eingebaut. Bis jetzt liegt es flach an und die Schaltung geht wieder. Mal sehen wie lange es hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikusz (18. Juni 2021)

Kann mir bitte einer erklären wo genau ich die kerbe rein machen soll, damit die Dinger halten?


----------



## Mikusz9 (20. Juni 2021)

``


----------



## ChrisSaar (1. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte gleiches Problem bei meinem AttentionSL 2021 mit 1x12 Gruppe.
Rahmendurchführung steht ab und das Schaltverhalten ist sehr unpräzise und schwammig.

Laut Cube-Händler gibt es verbesserte Durchführungen und des handelt sich um einen bekannten Reklamationsgrund.
Die verbesserten Durchführungen bekommt ihr aber nur bei dem Händler bei dem ihr auch das Rad gekauft habt.
Aktuell schwer lieferbar, Prognose > 6 Wochen!

Da mir das zu lang war, hier meine Lösung.


Alten Zug entfernen (Schnur am alten Zug befestigt, erleichtert das Einziehen eines neuen durch den Rahmen)
Aufbohren des Zugdurchführungseinsatzes sodass ein neuer Zug mit Ummantelung durchpasst. (4,2 mm für Shimano Standard-Zugmäntel)
Neuen Zugmantel durch den Rahmen ziehen, am Besten von unten nach oben
Damit es später im Rahmen nicht klappert, den Teil der im Rahmen verläuft mit Physiotape zweifach ummantelt.
Zugdurchführung über den Kabelmantel gesteckt in den Rahmen eingebaut. Da meine Zugdurchführung durch mehre Versuche extrem labil hielt, diese mit Kleber am Rahmen befestigt. (einen Kleber wählen den man auch wieder ab bekommt, z.B. mit Lösungsmittel oder WD40)
-Zugmantel wieder mit Kabelbinder an der Kettenstrebe befestigen
-neuen Zug einziehen, befestigen und fertig

--> Schaltung arbeitet jetzt 100% präzise
--> kein Klappern im Rahmen
--> besserer Schutz gegen Schmutz da der Zug nicht mehr ungeschützt aus dem Unterrohr raus kommt
--> Zugdurchführung hat nur noch optische Funktion, keine Belastung mehr, kein Verrutschen mehr
--> Umbau ist nicht irreversibel, man braucht nur eine neue Zugdurchführung (6 Wochen) falls man es nochmal anders möchte (ich nicht)

Achtung: Geht nur wenn die Durchführung des hinteren Schaltwerks betroffen ist. Beim Umwerfer vorne fehlt der Gegenhalter für die Zughülle.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## olle24 (1. August 2021)

Danke für deine Anleitung. Leider muss ich gestehen, dass nicht ganz durchsehe. Wo ist denn nun der Gegenhalter für die Zughülle? Vielleicht hast du ein paar Fotos, so dass man es sich besser vorstellen kann.
Kleiner Tipp noch nebenbei: du scheinst scheinbar unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen für das gleiche Bauteil zu verwenden. Das macht es etwas unübersichtlich und zumindest für mich beim ersten Lesen nicht gleich verständlich. Einmal heißt es Zugdurchführungseinsatz, dann wieder Zugdurchführung; erst Ummantelung, dann Kabelmantel, dann Zugmantel und dann Zughülle; usw. Bleibe bitte bei einem Begriff. Das macht es leichter zu verstehen. Danke vorab


----------



## Cubepfuelli (5. Januar 2022)

Also bei mir tritt dieses Phänomen ebenfalls auf.
Cube Analog RS Baujahr 21 mit 1x12 Gruppe.
Ein ständiger Kampf mit Schaltung einstellen , dann rutscht das schwarze Teil aus dem Rahmen minimal raus und schon ist es vorbei mit einer supi eingestellten Schaltung 😡.

Werd jetzt auch das mit dem durchbohren machen.
Das heißt ich brauche eine passende Schaltzughülle, ich bohre das Loch auf das passende Maß auf und gehe dann vom Trigger bis zum Schaltwerk?
Gegenhalter braucht man ja nicht🤔?
Müsste ja auch so funktionieren?

Ich werde auch die Schaltzughülle im Rahmen mit Klebeband abkleben, damit er nicht am Rahmen ständig schlägt.


----------



## maggus75 (5. Januar 2022)

Cubepfuelli schrieb:


> Cube Analog RS Baujahr 21 mit 1x12 Gruppe.


Hast du mal Bilder von den Führungen?

Bei meinem 2018er RaceOne Rahmen waren meine ich noch leicht andere verbaut, als ich die durchgebohrt habe. Als ich letzten Winter einen 2020er Access WS SL Rahmen für meine Frau aufgebaut habe, habe ich das auch bei Montage gleich aufgebohrt. Ich meine da ging das etwas bescheidener zu montieren als beim anderen.

Die Schraube für den Halter saß genau da, wo der Zug schräg raus geht. Wenn nur die Endkappe drin sitzt, wie von Cube verbaut, kann man den Zug noch wegbewegen und die Schraube gut anziehen.
Wenn der Zug ganz durchgeht, kann man den nicht mehr so gut wegdrücken/zur Seite knicken um die Schraube anzuziehen. Kann mich erinnern, dass das etwas doof ging.

Weiß es nicht mehr genau, glaube ich hab dann am 2020er nur den Schaltzug durchgezogen, die Halter eingeschraubt und dann erst die Hülle gezogen. Rein war kein Problem, nur am Ausgang war es langes Gefummel. Bei passgenauer Bohrung fast unmöglich. Glaub ich hab dann noch 0,5 größer gebohrt und das Loch auf der Innenseite bissl konisch gemacht. War auf jeden Fall Gefummle.
Weiß es deshalb noch so, weil ich durch den freien Slot für den Umwerfer die hintere Bremsleitung führen wollte (der Rahmen hat nur für die Schaltzüge innenführend, die hintere Bremse verläuft unschön am Unterrohr aussenliegend runter. Da die Bremsleitung noch steifer ist, hab ichs dann sein lassen. 
Das Gute ist aber bei 1x Schaltung, wenn man nen Halter vermurkst, hat man noch zwei auf Reserve im Rahmen...


Rentieren tut sich die Aktion. Aufm RaceOne sind problemlos mittlerweilen irgendwas 3000-4000km. Das Access lief den ganzen Sommer auch problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubepfuelli (6. Januar 2022)




----------



## Cubepfuelli (6. Januar 2022)

Hier ist die momentan original verbaute Zugführung. Der Pfeil zeigt die Schraube zum befestigen.
Man sieht deutlich wie es absteht.

Ich denke aber auch das man zuerst die aufgebohrte Zugführung am Rahmen schrauben muss und dann erst den Schaltzug mit Schaltzughülle einschiebt.


----------



## maggus75 (10. Januar 2022)

Hallo. Habe gestern nach der Tour mal drangedacht und fotografiert im Schuppen.
.

So ist es am 2018er Reaktion RaceOne.
Hier konnte man gut arbeiten. Die Schraube kann auch nach dem durchziehen noch angezogen werden.




So war es am 2020er Access WS SL.
Die Schraube ist mittig in dem Teil und genau unter der Zughülle. Eigentlich fast unmöglich, die Schraube mit eingezogenen Hülle zu erreichen.


----------



## Cubepfuelli (10. Januar 2022)

Wie hast du das jetzt letztendlich gemacht?
Eine durchgehende Schaltzughülle oder original gelassen?

Hält jetzt wenigstens die "überarbeitete" Version?????


----------



## maggus75 (10. Januar 2022)

Cubepfuelli schrieb:


> Wie hast du das jetzt letztendlich gemacht?
> Eine durchgehende Schaltzughülle oder original gelassen?
> 
> Hält jetzt wenigstens die "überarbeitete" Version?????


Also wenn ich es richtig sehe, ist bei dir die Version wie auf meinem ersten Bild verbaut (RaceOne 2018).

Diese läuft jetzt aufgebohrt und mit durchgehender Hülle mind. 3000km problemlos.

Da die Schraube hier gut zugänglich ist, sollte es auch funktionieren, erst die Hülle draussen durch das Plasteteil zu ziehen und dann erst die Plasteteile in den Rahmen zu schrauben, was wesentlich einfacher ist.



Bei der Version aus Bild 2 kann man nicht mehr an die Schraube, wenn die Hülle durchs Plasteteil gezogen ist. Das hies, erst einschrauben und dann Hülle durchziehen, was gefummle hoch drei war. Evtl. war das schon ein optimiertes Plasteteil, das vielleicht gehalten hätte, aber ich hab's vorsichtshalber gleich beim aufbauen durchgebohrt... Aber du hast ja eh die Version aus Bild 1.


----------



## Cubepfuelli (10. Januar 2022)

Alles klar jetzt weiß ich Bescheid 👍👍.
Sobald ich ich es umbaue, werde ich natürlich berichten ☝️


----------



## Cubepfuelli (16. Januar 2022)

So Update.
Habe wie oben beschrieben das schwarze originale Zugführungsteil auf 4,5 mm aufgebohrt, eine Standart  4 mm Schaltzughülle vom Trigger bis zum Schaltwerk verlegt, neues Schaltauge verbaut.

Das NX Schaltwerk+Trigger gegen das GX getauscht.
Was soll ich sagen, das funktioniert alles wie es sein soll. 
Der Aufwand hat sich gelohnt.

Als Tipp. Kontrolliert als erstes euer Schaltauge, sobald das minimal schief ist ( durch Sturz oder umgefallen) könnt ihr noch so einstellen wie ihr wollt, es funktioniert nicht!!!!


----------



## maggus75 (31. März 2022)

Da ich die Tage das gleiche Problem am Analog meines Sohnes hatte, hab ich mal paar Bilder gemacht.
Nach meinem RaceOne und dem Access meiner Frau hab ich ja langsam Übung.

Um die Version gehts








Es muss nur das Unterteil aufgebohrt werden, durchs Oberteil geht der Zug ja original auch durch

Dazu spanne ich es ordentlich in einen Schraubstock. Habs nochmal probiert, der Zug hat 4mm und bei 4mm gebohrt bekommt man es fast nicht durch. Habe daher auch 4,5mm gebohrt, dann kann man schön einziehen. Ohne fest einspannen bitte nicht bohren, das kleine Plastikteil verwindet sich selbst hier noch merklich.




Jetzt kann man die Hülle durchschieben




Das Analog hat nur oben den Gegenhalter im Rahmen. Der Zug geht dann frei unten aus dem Schacht raus und über die Zugführung unter dem Tretlager. Wo normal der blanke Bautenzug nach hinten umgelenkt wird, habe ich jetzt die durchgehende Hülle drüber gelegt und da mit einem kleinen Kabelbinder befestigt.








In dem Gegenhalter links des Kabelbinders würde der Bautenzug erst wieder in eine Hülle gehen.
Den Gegenhalter für einen durchgehenden Zug aufbohren wäre die einzige Möglichkeit, ich hab lieber daneben einen Kabelbinder gesetzt.




Sieht von unten wild aus, von oben drauf geschaut läuft die Hülle aber exakt unter der Kettenstrebe lang, also sauber.




Jetzt läuft der Hobel wieder


----------



## Cubepfuelli (1. April 2022)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Da ich die Tage das gleiche Problem am Analog meines Sohnes hatte, hab ich mal paar Bilder gemacht.
> Nach meinem RaceOne und dem Access meiner Frau hab ich ja langsam Übung.
> 
> Um die Version gehts
> ...


Jep genau so hab ich es auch bei meinem Analog gemacht, seitdem keine Probleme mehr👍


----------



## GefrPapagei (31. Mai 2022)

Für Menschen mit Zugriff auf einen 3D-Drucker wäre das hier eine Option: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4542775

Ist nicht meins, aber ich war sehr glücklich, als ich es gefunden habe und noch glücklicher, als es auch funktioniert hat. Ich habe das große Loch mit einem 6mm und das kleine mit einem 3mm Bohrer nachgebohrt und es funktioniert (bis jetzt) einwandfrei (und definitv besser als die Cube-Lösung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel55 (21. November 2022)

Hab 3D Gedruckte Ersatzteile entworfen und auch schon mehrere Räder in meiner Werkstatt damit ausgerüstet. Bei Fragen und Interesse bitte Mail an: [email protected]


----------



## Sub-Zero (24. November 2022)

Gerade den Thread hier gesehen und musste lachen, genau das gleiche Problem was ich mit meinem 22er Radon Cragger hatte. Da sind die gleichen Kabeldurchführungen verbaut.
Die obere Kabeldurchführung hats regelmäßig rausgedrückt beim schalten aufs 52er Eagle Ritzel (wodurch die Schaltung dann natürlich komplett verstellt war).

Hatte dann auch aufgebohrt und eine Zughüle durchgängig verlegt (was wie schon beschrieben etwas fummelig war). Wenigstens war der Service von BD gut und hatte alle nötigen Teile kostenfrei recht schnell bekommen (neuen Schaltzug, Aussenhülle, Schaumstoff-Liner gegen Klappern der Leitung im Rahmen + Einkaufsgutschein für den Aufwand).

Trotzdem verwunderlich (oder eher traurig) das Cube bzw. Radon das bekannte Problem über Jahre nicht in den Griff bekommen.


----------

